# John Bradshaw: videos on shame and "inner child"



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the first of 6 videos of "Healing the Shame that Binds you". The rest can be accessed from youtube, where it has a button above the video, that if pressed shows the 6 videos.






This is the first of 4 videos of "Healing the Inner Child". The rest also can be accessed from youtube.






John Bradshaw on the Family. First of 10 videos.


----------

